# Adler - Study of Orchestration 4th edition out



## AllanH (Jul 28, 2016)

Finally (!) received my copy today. Looks fantastic, but I (obviously) have not read it yet. 1000+ pages with online content.


----------



## AllanH (Jul 28, 2016)

Warning: turns out the publisher will not give me access to the online material as I'm not registered as faculty or a student at any of the schools they have listed. This is not made clear during the purchase process.

EDIT: typo


----------



## ag75 (Jul 28, 2016)

AllanH said:


> Warning: turns out the publisher will not give me access to the online material as I'm not registered as faculty or a student at any of the schools they have listed. This is not made clear during the purchase process.
> 
> EDIT: typo


Bummer. So no access to online material unless you are a student or faculty?


----------



## AllanH (Jul 29, 2016)

That is my experience. I've opened a ticket with the publisher, but after going through the registration process, including setting "I am not a student" the error message comes back saying that "Error: No siteid available for product_id". So there appears to be some sort of check to validate that I'm attending one of the schools listed under the schools.


----------



## emasters (Jul 29, 2016)

I had a (quick) response from the publisher. The on-line resource site is expected to go live approximately August 1st. No mention of having to be a student or faculty member. I can't image they would limit it in this way. We'll see around August 1st...


----------



## wbacer (Jul 29, 2016)

I also had trouble accessing the online resources. After submitting a HelpDesk request, I received the following response;
"The editors are still preparing the final versions of the online resources and recordings. The Digital Resources site is currently scheduled to go live on August 1, 2016. After the "This product is not yet available for sale." message is removed from the top of the Digital Resources page, you should be able to use your registration code to gain access to the resources."
I'm assuming that this will apply to anyone who purchased the book and has the online registration code.


----------



## peter5992 (Aug 7, 2016)

Fyi, you can sign up for the online resources with your regular email address -- just ignore the question about the educational institute. 

That is what I did, and it worked for me. 

Attached is a screenshot. Not all the content is there yet, but a lot of it is. 

There are three main sections:

1. performances of the examples in the book
2. workbook examples
3. video performances of the instruments

Category 1 is probably of most interest to people --- haven't really had the time to look at everything, but it seems the online collection isn't complete (yet).

In general, the format (online versus CD) is an improvement in my opinion.


----------

